# Size of mice cage appropriate



## LeodegarioAdolfo (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi everyone. I'm new here. I just got two little mice but I want to know if the cage is of an appropriate size or not. I'm attaching a picture of the cage in hopes some of the experts can guide me, on what to do or what should I get if necessary. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I cannot tell from the picture but make sure the bar spacing is small enough, ideally for mice it should be 1/4 inch, other than that though that is fine for mice, although a lot of cleaning since mice do like to poo/wee on anything plastic, or at least mine did lol


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

It should also be pointed out that these plastic tubed setups are classically not good. I mean no disrespect in saying it, they are just not good. give it time and i guarantee your mice will find their way out. Mice LOVE to gnaw on anything containing them, which I suspect is why so many here love sterallite bins (all inward curves prevents them from getting a nibble point (perhaps that's just my observation, I don't know). The fail points are more than likely going to be at meeting points between 2 or more surfaces or tubes, or at air vent points in the tubes themselves.

Also I suspect that this one is made for larger critters such as gerbils or hamsters, as it looks like it has wider spacing. If I am correct, they will escape, and they wont need to gnaw to get out. The bigger risk in this situation is wild mice though. wild mice are generally smaller, and can often squeeze in, eat the food, mate your ladies, and even fight with with the existing male.

Final point to these cage, the propitiatory nature of them is a pain in the ass put simply. unless you exclusively buy items that will fit within the provided space, you are limited to their products for expansion and personalization.

TLR version: If i am wrong on the bar spacing disregard, but measure (cant stress that enough (it may also be listed on the product packaging)) get yourself a clear sterrilite bin, either make a form fit hole for a water bottle or get a hanging bottle, and use that.

This does answer 1 of my questions in your other thread which i will comment on in a moment.


----------



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

I agree with Psy about the tubes. Mice are too driven to be "free range" to let gnawable tubes get in their way. And if that's a standard water bottle in your cage, I'd say the bar spacing is too big at 1/2 an inch. I use rounded storage bins, they're so cheap and easy to modify. Not to mention, they're very spacious.


----------

